# *** sad sad news to the bee keeping world ***



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

This is indeed sad news. My prayers will be going out to his family, but it is my hope that he is at the right hand side of the thrown of Jesus the Christ. I have always been impressed with his work ethic. I knew that something had to be going on when he was so far behind.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, this is a great loss to the beekeeping community as well as his family!!


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

Extremely sad news, not often you can come into contact with somebody who had the work ethics he displayed on this forum. My prayers go out to the family.


----------



## bnh (Mar 13, 2010)

Eternal rest, grant unto him O Lord, and let perpetual light shine upon him. 
May he rest in peace.


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

our prayers go out to his family and him


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

http://cfc.ktul.com/obits/obit.cfm?id=1662


----------



## rjphil (Feb 13, 2009)

My condolences to his family and to all of his many friends on this forum and elsewhere.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

very sad news to hear this day. my prayers to his family.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm completely stunned. Very, very sad news indeed. My prayers are lifted up for his family.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh no, this is horrible news! I had just spoken to him a few weeks ago on the phone regarding business and a myriad of other things and he seemed like a great guy. My heart goes out to his family.

Matt


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

Bill lived in the same town that I live in and was a member of our local beekeeping association. I had the pleasure of knowing him in person. He was a very good guy to know. Really smart guy and very helpful. I met his son once, and he was in high school, so this must be difficult for him. 

Somehow, I did not hear about this until today. This is really terrible news.

Neil


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Our thoughts are with his family. Bill was a hard worker and a friendly soul. We will cherish our time with him and all that he contributed to our community. He will be missed. 

I think of a thread Bill and I shared about Paul Younger (inventor of the Younger "vapor" smoker) just a little over a year ago, not long after he passed in his early '50's. Its just another reminder how precious life is. Like these men, we all work hard at our earthly endeavors, but they are only of this world. What truly amounts to anything of worth, is the love we leave behind and the passion we inspire in others.

We were fortunate to know Bill "magnet-man" Samples.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

This really is sad. Bill sent me some stuff several years back including a bunch of magnets.  My youngest had a ball playing with those things. They ended up everwhere, including the vacuum cleaner and garbage disposal.

What a nice person. What a loss. 

I hope someone tells the bees.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Time to reflect on what he left us all with. It's a lot. Godspeed....


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

When a family member or friend dies, it really puts a fine point on our own mortality. Bill was only one month younger than me. He was a part of our community for nearly six years. I have an ache in my heart for having lost our second member in the last few weeks. My condolences to his wife and family.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about his passing. My prayers are with his family.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I am really sorry to hear this. I really liked Bill a lot! My condolences to his family.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

His passing will make me value the fine bee suit I bought from him all the more..My families prayers go out to his family..God Bless.


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

My prayers and condolances to his family. I enjoyed his comments and was preparing to purchase one of his suits. I had emailed him about 2 weeks ago and never got a reply............guess that's why......truly sad.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Our prayers go out him and his family....


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

How awful. Although I never met Bill in person, I believe you can know a lot about a man by seeing his his work. My UltraBreeze is the product of a craftsman, a man who believed in quality, who believed the finest bee suits should be made in the U.S.A.

Over the years he freely shared his wisdom and experience with all of us here on the forum. He will be missed.

Prayers for strength and comfort for his wife and family.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

May the road rise to meet him, may the wind be always at his back


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I am stunned. It's an odd world we live in when many of my friends are people I've never met, but Bill was one of those friends. So sudden and unexpected. And yes, a loss to the beekeeping world, as well as his family and friends.


----------



## wdcrkapry205 (Feb 11, 2010)

berkshire bee said:


> May the road rise to meet him, may the wind be always at his back


Pray for his family and loved ones.
May his name have been written in the Lambs Book of Life.


----------



## mrsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Very sad news indeed.....I called Mr. Samples and talked to him prior to purchasing one of this suits. He was a really nice guy who made a great product. Prayers for his family


----------



## jbford (Apr 17, 2009)

And a sad day for all the old. fat, hobbyists like me who will again have to chance heatstroke when our Ultrabreeze suits wear out.

Hope his family carries on or sells the business to some other beekeeper.

Thank you MagnetMan for a most pleasant experience working with the bees this year!


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Eternal rest grant to him, O Lord,
And let perpetual light shine upon him.
May he rest in peace.

Et nomini Patre, et File, et Spirito Sanctus . . . + + +

Summer


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm very shocked and saddened to hear this. I pray for peace for his family.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Prayers for all his family...


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

I just found out about this a couple days ago, when I started an inquiry into an order I placed with Bill in mid-May. Horrible news; I had spoken with him just before Memorial Day. Life can be so unpredictable and fleeting...

I'm wondering if anyone has any contact information. I'd like to find out if the family simply prefers I cancel the order and charge back my debit card, as opposed to them being in the position of feeling obligated to fulfill. I'm sure they have other priorities right now.

Obviously his website is shut down, so I can't find a phone number, and the email address in his Profile here isn't getting a response. Anyone?


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

It looks like the decision is up to you. Here's a response from the family.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243387&page=2


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

_Obviously his website is shut down, so I can't find a phone number, _

His website is still up. I just opened it in a new window.

http://www.honeymoonapiaries.com/
Honeymoon Apiaries
Bill Samples
3929 E 38th St
Tulsa, OK 74135
918 720-7908


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone, didn't realize they'd brought the site back up. I'll contact his sister and see what she'd like to do. I appreciate the response... and will only add that Bill left as his legacy the best beesuit you can get. He'll be in my thoughts every weekend when I suit up.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 24, 2008)

My prayers go out to the family. May they have many pleasant memories to remember him .


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

I would like to add my prayers to everyone else's and express my sadness at his passing. Although I never had direct correspondence with Bill, God willing, I'd like to meet him in person some day.


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

fyi to everyone, the voicemail at the phone number is full and not accepting new messages, and the email isn't getting a response.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

> He'll be in my thoughts every weekend when I suit up.


Mine too! My jacket has also become much more precious to me.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I just washed mine today, needless to say was thinking of Bill the whole time. 
He will definitely be missed around here.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2010)

I heard from Stephanie (Bill's sister) today, they are still working on getting the orders out. They are waiting for the arrival of the veils (hopefully at the end of the week). But they haven't given up on us.


----------



## BigT (Mar 6, 2006)

Lauren,
how did you get in touch with her? I have left several voice messages to no avail. I understand that thigs must be crazy there right now but a response would be nice.
Thanks,
Big T


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

I received an email from Stephanie as well, saying that they'd be shipping my order within a couple weeks. She left an email address with me: [email protected]. Hope that helps.


----------

